
Deadly border clash prompts renewed calls in India to boycott Chinese tech - Sumitmic
https://www.scmp.com/tech/big-tech/article/3089843/deadly-border-clash-prompts-renewed-calls-india-boycott-chinese-tech
======
known
China refuses to share maps showing their Official view of 3,488 km line of
actual control to India/World
[https://archive.vn/0dcGF](https://archive.vn/0dcGF) /
[https://archive.vn/1PvXa](https://archive.vn/1PvXa) because it intends to
grab Nepal,Bhutan,Ladakh,Sikkim and Arunachal Pradesh
[https://archive.vn/OHJkC](https://archive.vn/OHJkC)

------
mytailorisrich
Politicians on both sides are using nationalism as a diversion from the
pandemic and the economy. This is a dangerous game.

On tech India should perhaps take a page from China's book. China is working
hard to develop domestic tech giants. Where are India's?

